
Why We Can’t Have Nice Things–Elon Musk and the Subways - rajeck
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2018/11/cant-nice-things-elon-musk-edition.html#comments
======
rajeck
Brilliant analysis of an article in The Atlantic which appeared to be against
The Boring Company (but now I'm not so sure)...

